# Sheer disbelief... I'm at a loss for words...



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

A while ago I sent DBall (Dan) a small gift. I told him I couldn't top his smoke that he had set to use as his wedding smoke, but I gifted him some Davidoffs to make the journey towards his wedding more pleasant. People told me I was nuts for hitting Dan like that. Personally I just wanted to send him a nice gesture for being such a wonderful part of CS.

Sometimes we have to take responsibility for our choices, and receive the punishment for them with dignity. The hit I received last night was one of epic proportions. There have been a few times I've stood there in disbeleif when opening a package. This marks I beleive the third time it's happened in my 6 months that I've been apart of this site.

Not only was there a wonderful selection of cigars, but also a very complimenting note, and *also a gift from his fiance to my fiance*.

Enclosed was:

1981 Partagas Demitip
2000 Punch RS12
2001 ERDM Lunch Club
2007 SCdlH Oficios
2007 LFDC
2005 RyJ Petite Pyramides EL

and....

*1950's* Blackstone Clear Havana

I apologize about the qualiy of pics. The lighting is really low in my house today.

Dan, I can't say that I deserve this, but I thankyou for this incredible gift. It's more appreciated than I can ever begin to explain.

Thankyou again,

- Jordan


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Very nice hit.. Jordan I really wished I could write as well as you do.. Wonderful thoughful words to go with a wonderful thoughtful gift. Enjoy the smokes Jordan and Dan wonderful hit.
Shellie


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Wow nice ammo! Good Shot! even got the wingman involved.. :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

sometimes it is the thought that gets you in trouble around here.......and dan does know how to dish out trouble...

enjoy bro


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

marriage...so close yet so far away...funny to see the partners got involved


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Ouch!!! That's gonna leave a mark!!!

Nice hit!!!:tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Warned ya............

nice hit!!! Enjoy!!!

Shawn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Nothing I like more than to see some true thought and feeling go into the gifts that run around here.

Jordan you know you deserve it.

Dan.........not much a guy can say, very very nice gesture.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Dan, very well played !


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*



shaggy said:


> sometimes it is the thought that gets you in trouble around here.......and *dan does know how to dish out trouble*...
> 
> enjoy bro


 :tpd::tpd:so true:ss


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Very Nice! :tu:tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

veddy veddy nice!! :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

yes I'd say that qualifies as a hit.......wow


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

looks like some tasty cigars! Especially that demitip...


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Excellent hit.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Way to go, DBall! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Damn Dan is a player. Nice job guitar man!!


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Sweet bomb for you and the soon to be Mrs. JE3146. A very nice selection indeed!

WTG DBall!:tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Nice hit Dan !! 
Great set of smokes!


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Great job, Dan!


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

oh Balls.... :ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Unbelievable hit Dan . Very well done. :tu

Enjoy Jordan.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

They don't come any better than that boy Dan.
Way to swing, brother!!!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

#2 got smashed!
Awesome hit DBall. :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Jordan's just a good guy, he deserved this.



jkim05 said:


> looks like some tasty cigars! Especially that demitip...


Someone elsewhere hooked me up with a few demi tips and I was totally floored by the gesture. I knew that I would gift one of them out to someone as a way to pay that awesomeness forward and this was it.

Hey #1... don't forget to post a pic of the fiance-2-fiance bomb. I don't even know what it was (well... I know what it _is_, but I didn't get to actually see it).

...oh, and the whole story for people wondering is that I sent him some smokes a while back when he was asking what would be good for a wedding party. He couldn't let a gift be a gift so he hit me back with a beautiful Davidoff MB sampler...

This was merely a return "gift"...


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

i love returns..rather having others win contest winnings..


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*



DBall said:


> ...oh, and the whole story for people wondering is that I sent him some smokes a while back when he was asking what would be good for a wedding party. He couldn't let a gift be a gift so he hit me back with a beautiful Davidoff MB sampler...
> 
> This was merely a return "gift"...


I'd say lies to the story.. but you have evidence 

I'll take a pic as soon as she opens it. :tu

And someone please hit his RG..... seems I've hit it too recently


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

As Promised!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

I have to say (as one who stirred this pot) that both of these guys are some of the best here.

As I said once already GREAT HIT Dan and ENJOY Jordan!!!

Shawn


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Wow generous gorilla alert!!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*



JE3146 said:


> As Promised!


Now the big question is.... does she like it?


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*



DBall said:


> Now the big question is.... does she like it?


Opening up this thread today, I realized I forgot to add that.

She liked it very much. Thought it was very cute. And she wanted me to send her thanks to Shelley for the gift


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

Does this bomb account for why you're always in chat and never say a damn thing?!?! 

Nice hit!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*

DBall = Devastation!!! :gn

Dan surely had been blasting people with power-bombs lately!! Keep up the good work!! :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Sheer disbeleif... I'm at a loss for words...*



Mr.Maduro said:


> DBall = Devastation!!! :gn
> 
> Dan surely had been blasting people with power-bombs lately!! Keep up the good work!! :tu


I'm striving to attain your level of bomb-dom... I've a long way to go.


----------

